# New Question: Rigging Ballyhoo



## GWally (May 16, 2009)

"Back in the day", when I had a boat and got offshore, our primary rig was naked ballyhoo (until we found out the charter boats had that thing called a "Sea Witch") or a deboned mullet with and egg sinker on the nose.
I started off (read what to use) with #9 wire, 9/0 Mustad needle eye hooks and pin rig. We started with copper wire and switched to "braces" rubber bands, both of which were a pain to rerig and we didn't carry an ice chest full of rigged baits.
Then, a buddy that was out with me regularly mentioned that I might want to try something they used in Key West, a 2 hook rig (see the picture). There were a couple of ways to do it. If memory serves, you'd either open the eye of the main hook and slide on the front hook or join the 2 with a brass barrel swivel like in the picture (though they aren't joined and they should be oriented like in the second picture). To cover the frequent clipoffs by Kings, I'd sometimes separate the 2 hooks more using wire or cable.
The large hook down and out near the vent and the small hook up through the head between the eyes.
This was a quick way to rerig and since we were trolling at moderate speeds (all we knew back then and not enough fuel reserve to go faster) the baits held up well.
I don't remember how well this worked behind a Sea Witch but, have a couple of plastic ballyhoo to play with to see if it would do okay behind what I'll be pulling.
I've seen some videos on the pin rig with wire wraps to keep everything streamlined up front but, not sure that much detail is needed for my purposes.
I could always do a quick wire wrap or even use some rigging twine and tie off the head to the shank of the hook sort of like wrapping the head of a fly.

Any thoughts? Recommendations?

This forum has been a wealth of knowledge and looks like I just "stumbled" on a potential nearby fishing partner who has experience jigging and reef fishing, an area that is totally foreign to me.


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

we sometimes use a small circle trailer hook on wire in the rear of the hoo & if a medium or large, esp. the horse-sized hoos, just split the tail.

catch 'em up.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I rarely use a double hook rig on ballyhoo. I use a single hook, pinless rig with 20lb Monel wire. I can set the hook further back into the bait if desired. The problem with two hook rigs is that it stiffens the action of the ballyhoo. 

The best advice I'd give on the matter though is to use rigs your confident in and rig consistently. You should always try to learn other rigging techniques, but in the end, stick with what you know


----------



## GWally (May 16, 2009)

I like monel a lot. Used to be our "meat" rig for trolling and great to work with. 
The front hook is just there to go through the head instead of the pin. So even though it has 2 hooks, only the rear hook is there to hook the fish. We used smaller front hooks but, this was all I could put my hands on at the moment.

Looking at some videos, looks like I could combine this with a monel wrap to keep the mouth closed and ensure extra life though if it is behind say an Islander, probably less necessary.

Where can I find some info on the pinless rig? Sounds like something I'd like to try.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

If you're ever in orange beach, stop by the store and we will rig some.

For now, all the pinless rig is just the hook and rigging wire. There is no pin to hold the head or anything. Baits look natural, swim better and wont catch grass as easily as they do with springs and pins and junk. 

1) limber up and de-poop the ballyhoo
2) thread hook through throat and exit where desired
3) wrap rigging wire around collar behind fill plates
4) run through eyes twice
5) come up through mouth and finish wrapping down bill

That's a little condensed but really about it


----------



## GWally (May 16, 2009)

Got it. After checking out a bunch of videos, that is clear. I like it. I'll keep my eye out for some monel.
I'll try and stop by if I launch down there. It looks like a good bit closer to the fish than Dauphin Is launch.


----------

